
A Meditation on Lunch, Or, Why You Should Eat Alone Sometimes - ryan_j_naughton
https://thezaxis.co/2018/03/07/a-meditation-on-lunch-or-why-you-should-eat-alone-sometimes/
======
walialu
One nearly vegan fellow and a striking good read!

